# Videogiochi di Ruolo



## Rui Costa (25 Gennaio 2014)

Ma ne vogliamo un po' parlare? Che capolavori. E' un genere a cui mi sono appassionato da Skyrim in poi. (Su questa generazione s'intende eh.) Credo siano i giochi più affascinanti, completi, versatili, ampi, divertenti ecc. Ora ne sto cercando qualcuno come si deve, che sia bello ampio e lungo. Togliamo i vari Final Fantasy poiché risaputi e da Old Gen, vi cito qualcosa:

Dark Souls
Dragon Age I e II
The Witcher 2
Two Worlds II
Kingdom Of Amalur : Reckoning
Oblivion
Fallout 3 e Fall Out New Vegas
Fable 2 e 3

Discutiamone liberamente... Voi che ne pensate di questo genere e dei citati? Cosa consigliate? ecc.
Personalmente oltre i medievali mi attirano molto quelli basati su scelte morali tra bene e male, con libero arbitrio totale per dirci, Fable su questo punto è imbattibile. Altri che mi attirano sono i medievali come Skyrim, il migliore in circolazione, a mio parere. Non gradisco molto, invece, i futuristici, troppo ''StarWarsiani'' e monotoni con alieni, mutanti ecc. escludendo Fallout però che è un capolavoro.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Gennaio 2014)

Anche a me piacciono molto, ma gli rpg sono talmente vari che ci sono moltissime sotto-categorie di quest'ultimi.
Ci sono i giochi alla Diablo che mi piacciono moltissimo ed è il mio genere di giochi preferito (altri esempi sono Path of Exile, Grim Dawn, Torchlight ecc).
Altro brillante rpg è la serie di Mass Effect della Bioware e Demon Soul/Dark Souls 1 e 2 della Frictional Games che sono tra i miei preferiti insieme alla saga di The Elder Scroll della Bethesda.
Gli rpg che odio sono i famosi Mmorpg alla World of Warcraft o Guild Wars 2, dove è necessario lasciare da parte la propria vita sociale a discapito di questi giochi che fanno del grinding e del farm il loro punto di forza. Chi ha più di 7-8 ore al giorno di tempo libero può permettersi tali giochi, ma io li disprezzo profondamente, per non parlare del canone mensile che alcuni giochi hanno che mi lascia francamente interdetto (WoW o Rift prima di passare al f2p).


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Gennaio 2014)

Ne avete tralasciato uno: Star Wars Knight of The Old Republic,per XBOX.

Capolavoro.
Trama solida,personaggi ben caratterizzati,libertà totale di scelta: il vostro personaggio potrà essere un vero e proprio santo vivente,oppure un demonio. Divertente il gameplay,con la possibilità di risolvere le quest in maniera differente e una longevità incredibile. 
Gran gioco,veramente. Il sequel è brutto,ma il primo episodio mi è piaciuto tantissimo.


----------



## vota DC (25 Gennaio 2014)

Kotor è anche su PC. Mi ha stufato all'inizio perché incoraggiava troppo un personaggio costruito alla maniera che volevano i programmatori, un po' come Neverwinter Nights che certe classi o certi percorsi sono ingiocabili.
Se inserite Diablo che non è gdr al 100% inserirei Mount and Blade che è la versione medievale di GTA con personaggi personalizzabili.
Degli Elder Scroll i primi due non mi piacevano, Morrowind è un capolavoro, Oblivion ha migliorato la grafica ma peggiorato il resto, Skyrim ha innovato poco ma era più accattivante e meno monotono di Oblivion. I Fallout recenti sono capolavori mancati perché rovinati dall'engine: città che vanno da 4 a 20 persone e battaglie dove i nemici appaiono dal nulla.


----------



## Snake (25 Gennaio 2014)

io adesso sto giocando a Dishonored


----------



## DR_1 (25 Gennaio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> io adesso sto giocando a Dishonored



Finito 2-3 volte, trama "leggermente" complessa ma davvero un gran bel giochino.

Simile a Dishonored c'è anche Bioshock infinite.


----------



## Dexter (25 Gennaio 2014)

Io anni fa giocavo a Metin2  è bimbominchioso lo so. Non uscivo mai di casa  Poi ricordo di aver venduto l'account per 300 euro  Sti giochi ti prendono troppo,danno dipendenza psicologica pazzesca. Lasciate perdere non vi ci avvicinate neanche.


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Gennaio 2014)

Il genere in sè non mi entusiasma se non i vari Final Fantasy, quelli vecchi.


Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ne avete tralasciato uno: Star Wars Knight of The Old Republic,per XBOX.
> 
> Capolavoro.
> Trama solida,personaggi ben caratterizzati,libertà totale di scelta: il vostro personaggio potrà essere un vero e proprio santo vivente,oppure un demonio. Divertente il gameplay,con la possibilità di risolvere le quest in maniera differente e una longevità incredibile.
> Gran gioco,veramente. Il sequel è brutto,ma il primo episodio mi è piaciuto tantissimo.


Veniva fatto vedere molte volte sul buon vecchio Game Network, che ricordi...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Gennaio 2014)

Adesso sto giocando a The Witcher 2 su Xbox 360. La grafica è bruttina,ma purtroppo non posso farlo girare sul mio laptop sgangherato. Mi è garbato molto il Prologo,e adesso sono arrivati all'Atto I.
Onestamente,non mi piace molto il fatto che il personaggio non possa essere assolutamente personalizzato,e che non possa avere un "orientamento" (indipendentemente dall'opzione del dialogo che scegli,la sua personalità resterà sostanzialmente immutata,a differenza di quanto accade in Fallout o in KOTOR).
Però è abbastanza carino,via. Una curiosità: è più scurrile di GTA V 



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Il genere in sè non mi entusiasma se non i vari Final Fantasy, quelli vecchi.
> 
> Veniva fatto vedere molte volte sul buon vecchio Game Network, che ricordi...



Io invece ho giocato solo a Final Fantasy VIII. Avevo iniziato anche il X,ma l'ho lasciato perdere verso i 2/3 del gioco.



vota DC ha scritto:


> Kotor è anche su PC. Mi ha stufato all'inizio perché incoraggiava troppo un personaggio costruito alla maniera che volevano i programmatori, un po' come Neverwinter Nights che certe classi o certi percorsi sono ingiocabili.
> Se inserite Diablo che non è gdr al 100% inserirei Mount and Blade che è la versione medievale di GTA con personaggi personalizzabili.
> Degli Elder Scroll i primi due non mi piacevano, Morrowind è un capolavoro, Oblivion ha migliorato la grafica ma peggiorato il resto, Skyrim ha innovato poco ma era più accattivante e meno monotono di Oblivion. I *Fallout* recenti sono capolavori mancati perché rovinati dall'engine: città che vanno da 4 a 20 persone e battaglie dove i nemici appaiono dal nulla.



Fallout 3 è carino,però onestamente la mappa fa schifo,con quella metropolitana gigantesca. E la trama è inesistente. Molto meglio New Vegas. 
Skyrim invece l'ho trovato orribile 



Dexter ha scritto:


> Io anni fa giocavo a Metin2  è bimbominchioso lo so. Non uscivo mai di casa  Poi ricordo di aver venduto l'account per 300 euro  Sti giochi ti prendono troppo,danno dipendenza psicologica pazzesca. *Lasciate perdere non vi ci avvicinate neanche.*



Il problema di questi giochi è che DEVI spenderci molto tempo,altrimenti è inutile giocarci. O passi ore e ore a nerdare,oppure prendi pesci in faccia da tutti.
Sono d'accordo,è meglio starne alla larga.


----------



## Gekyn (25 Gennaio 2014)

Come non citare ultima online la madre di tutti i mmorpg.......wow cmq rimarrà il migliore di sempre, specialmente vanilla e la prima espansione, poi pian piano stanno rovinando il tutto!


----------



## Doctore (26 Gennaio 2014)

WoW è quello sopra di tutti ma anche con distacco...anche oggi pur essendo peggiorato rimane sempre il top.
Ultimamente è uscito Dayz un gioco di sopravvivenza e ha gia venduto 1 milione di copie ed è ancora in Alpha test.


----------



## vota DC (26 Gennaio 2014)

Ma Wow ha il difetto che è dedicato ai fan di Warcraft e stupra la storia di Warcraft finendo per scontentare tutti.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Gennaio 2014)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Come non citare ultima online la madre di tutti i mmorpg.......wow cmq rimarrà il migliore di sempre, specialmente vanilla e la prima espansione, poi pian piano stanno rovinando il tutto!



Preghiamo per WoD


----------



## Morghot (26 Gennaio 2014)

Boh ste storie che nei mmo devi giocare millemila ora son leggende metropolitane al pari del chupacabra, ci giochi quanto vuoi e come vuoi, se ti diverti ti diverti che sia un ora o 12ore. 

E' da anni che non nerdo come si deve su un mmo comunque. Mi mancano.

Per il resto i miei titoli preferiti fra quelli che avete citato sono fallout e dark souls, specialmente il secondo... attendo sbavando il 2.


----------



## Rui Costa (27 Gennaio 2014)

Titoli dallo stile ''medievale'' ne conoscete oltre i soliti? Io quelli futuristici proprio non li reggo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Gennaio 2014)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Titoli dallo stile ''medievale'' ne conoscete oltre i soliti? Io quelli futuristici proprio non li reggo.



Gothic 1 e 2,Risen,e anche Dragon Age Origins.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (27 Gennaio 2014)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Titoli dallo stile ''medievale'' ne conoscete oltre i soliti? Io quelli futuristici proprio non li reggo.



se ti piacciono quelli vecchiotti (attenzione però non so se si riesce ancora a reperire) un gioco che mi ha stregato è stato Silver, abbastanza vecchiotto infatti è del 99 ma ricordo che da ragazzino mi ci ero innamorato...
tra l'altro è molto ben fatto e con una bella storia, a livello di gameplay è molto buono e sei molto libero di agire (coi comandi del mouse puoi dare differenti spadate, molte armi e molti poteri... ricordo che non riuscii a battere il mostro finale però!)


----------



## Rui Costa (28 Gennaio 2014)

No, no, parlo di quelli sulla generazione appena passata, cioè PS3-Xbox 360. Vorrei accaparrarmi i migliori, visto che mi ha preso il genere. Però, come detto, quelli futuristici con la componente aliene e virus vari proprio non mi vanno giù, a parte i Fallout che sono capolavori. Son rimasto molto colpito da Skyrim, perciò ne cercavo su quello stile.


----------



## Morghot (29 Gennaio 2014)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> No, no, parlo di quelli sulla generazione appena passata, cioè PS3-Xbox 360. Vorrei accaparrarmi i migliori, visto che mi ha preso il genere. Però, come detto, quelli futuristici con la componente aliene e virus vari proprio non mi vanno giù, a parte i Fallout che sono capolavori. Son rimasto molto colpito da Skyrim, perciò ne cercavo su quello stile.


Prova Dragon's Dogma, mondo enorme, libertà totale, io purtroppo non ci ho mai giocato perchè al tempo ero in fissa con dark souls, però sembra un bel titolo!


----------

